# To You Diver Fans



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

For you


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Who's collection is that?

Looks like a Yao IWW custom Zeno in amongst that lot?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Looks like a Yao IWW custom Zeno in amongst that lot?"

You're right it is ..................... and bloody marvellous it looks too























I think I know what I want my next watch to be


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Is it my eyes or is it PVD?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Racking my brain to remember where ive seen that photo before..either sekio/citizen forum or TZUK....#

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have seen it on another forum,and its not those two


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tell me, tell me.....Was it the Big Watch Forum?

Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alex, we surf too much!!!!









Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Close









I saw it on watchuseek forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A-Ha...yes I remember now....I think .......So many forums







We always come 'home' though









Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't have time to surf anywhere else now









Best here anyway


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I don't have time to surf anywhere else now


 We noticed! How many posts today? What does Mrs R think?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow, im second in the posting ranks today!! distant second mind you









Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A few today









She is fine with it,keeps me out of trouble







And she is at work all day,so can't tell how long I really spend on here









I have a target of 2000,by next weekend.After this will slow down for a couple of days


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Argh Jason is catching up,must post more


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> Tell me, tell me.....Was it the Big Watch Forum?


You think they're big?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll wave as you go past then


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul 1=I think they are small









Paul 2=I get the feeling I will never overtake you,thought I might today,but feeling the burn


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Argh Jason is catching up,must post more


I give up dont worry!!









Jason M


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You think they're big?


Big enough! PRS2 esp...no I was just trying to remember where I had been surfing..

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

DN is tall but not too wide though IMO,sold mine,no surprise


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll throw some divers in the ring.

Divers


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice line up Ron









I like the Oris


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice collection Ron. I'll have to get all mine together and get a photo done. What's the black one on the extreme left (with the light coloured bezel)?

Thanks for the information Jason. I'd love to have a bash at scuba diving. The bloke I play squash with is PADI trained - he said he'd give me a few lessons. Trouble is I wear specs and disposable contacts aren't available in my prescription yet. I know that prescription diving masks are available but I'd rather wait and see what improvements are made in contact lenses before I take the plunge (sorry







) Besides can't afford to spare the time at the mo - too much studying for my Open University to do (this may well get knocked on the head next year as I'm not enjoying it at all really)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Prescription diving mask - you serious?

I'm getting the Billy Connolly feeling again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Prescription diving mask - you serious?


Yeah, there quite popular..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If you wear glasses Paul you don;t have to wear them when diving


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Specs get in the way of most forms of diving. In the diving I was on about, seeing where you are going is usually an advantage - not usually so important in other forms of diving














!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice collection Ron Jr.

can you len dit to me so that i can impress girls?...


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> What's the black one on the extreme left (with the light coloured bezel)?


 It is a late 80's Seiko quartz only rated for 100m, my Wife gave it to me on our 1 year anniversery (dating). The baton marker at 9 fell off a long time ago and I managed to get it out without removing the movement then promptly lost it. It was running when I went and gathered them all but the battery had died while setting all of the others, since then new battery and all is fine. Don't wear it often now a days only on June 21st.


----------

